# Rangefinder neccesity?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you need a range finder, when you are bow hunting? Explain.

Thanks


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

short and simple no. why? because you wont be taking much of a shot over 50 yards so with a very slight bit of practice you will be able to guesstimate yardage. but second and pretty important. bow hunting has a lot about not moving much and keeping hidden its hard to get a range finder up range find your animal get it down get your release clipped to bow bow drawn and aimed with very little movement and noise. 

me personally would only use a rangefinder for finding say 300 yard shots with my rifle because then i would need to know exact yardage for MOA where your new to archery i wouldnt worry about it. theres other things you need more

EDIT: if you so unsure of a shot you shouldnt be taking it in the first place


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I absolutely think a range finder is needed. You can guesstimate the range but that can lead to a missed shot or even worse a wounded animal. Knowing how far the animal is gives you confidence in the shot. You can range trees and rocks before the animal gets into your shooting lane. I feel every bowhunter should have a rangefinder. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bow&muzzyhunter said:


> I absolutely think a range finder is needed. You can guesstimate the range but that can lead to a missed shot or even worse a wounded animal. Knowing how far the animal is gives you confidence in the shot. You can range trees and rocks before the animal gets into your shooting lane. I feel every bowhunter should have a rangefinder. That is my 2 cents.


+1 plus if you dont have one the game look further then what they are. Yea there time you wont have time to range them.I wont hunt with out mine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you think you need a rangefinder, your not close enough.

Woosmanship boys, it's all woodsmanship! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the trajectory of an arrow as compared to a rifle? At 50 yards an arrow will be below your 20 yard point of aim close to 2 feet. With a rifle, your 300 yard impact will be about 3 inches low with a 200 yard zero. Knowing your exact range is much more critical with a bow than with a rifle. Missing your range estimation by 10 percent with a bow will result in a wounded or missed animal. Out to 300 yards, you will still kill your deer even if you miss your range estimation by 20-30 percent. This is assuming that you are using a modern (270 Winchester class) caliber. For those traditionalists (Tex) who like to spear their deer with a hand held arrow, a range finder is not all that necessary.




Tex, I hate it when you post while I'm typing.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

up to 45-50 yds I think you can do without one if you practice enough, but anything beyond that and you're definitely gonna need a little help if you are gonna make an accurate shot...


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I bowhunted for over 15 years before I got one. In the 3-4 years I have been using one I have found that I only have used it in a shot situation a few times. What is funny is that every time I used it I still botched the shot. The one deer I did kill in that time frame I never used the rangfinder. I find what i like best about the rangfinder is using it when stump shooting. It as really helped my range estimintation and has made me accurate as guessing the yardage myself.

Mark


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

You have to decide if you're ok with "I hope this arrows hits right" or "I know this arrow will hit the vitals". 
You will never be able to range every shot you take, but you will be able to range alot of trees, rocks, stumps, whatever to get an idea of what 40, 50 yards looks like. It's alot different in the woods versus a target range. I am almost always 5-8 yards short on my guesses in the woods, so I'm confident that I can make a guess and add 5 yards. Most of the time I hit right where I want to.

There are more improtant items if you are just starting out, but I would still get one and practice with it alot in the off seasons. 
Never rely on the range finder to make your shot, but it is good to have along when you get the oppertunity to use it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It is an absolute neccesity!

If you wonder, then go shoot a walk through the forest type 3-D shoot and you shoot with a rangefinder and your buddy doesn't and see who has the best score. Or something that I do a lot is guess the yardage first and then range it to see how close I was. You could even just take your shot at the guestimated yardage and then range and shoot again. It will be LEAPS AND BOUNDS of a difference on where your arrow hits and if it would have been a kill shot or a mamed animal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex, I hate it when you post while I'm typing.


 :mrgreen: I thought I was the only one that happened to...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad I've got one now. If you're sneaky enough, they won't even know you just ranged em anyway. 

If I'd had a rangefinder, I'd have shot a pretty burly buck a couple years ago, instead of guessing the range, assuming I was too far away and getting busted when I tried to sneak closer. Having ranged where I snuck to and the bush the buck's head was buried in, the deer was only about 35 yards away.... I thought it was closer to 50 and decided instead of staying put and waiting for him, I should move in. **** doe busted me, tag soup for me. 8) If you're sitting, waiting for a deer or elk, why not have one? They're light and if you don't have time to use one before you shoot, you'll at least have time to range things around your area so you can pretty accurately guess the range based on what the critter is standing next to. The few stalks I've been on, I had plenty of time to use a rangefinder.... in fact, the elk I saw last year at 70 yds just watched me as I ranged em, watched em, and then walked on down the trail. The deer mentioned above had no clue I was even there... had I had a rangefinder, it would have been like making a slam dunk 3D shot. :?


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

If your buying one(I wouldn't hunt without one, but don't always have time to use it.) I really like the angle compensating ones. Steep 50 yards shoots like 25.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

i agree with what everyone as been saying.. might as well have one. what can it hurt? i tend to question myself about decisions of how far away things are. a lot of the time my first guess is the closest, but my mind likes to play tricks on me. I'd rather be able to have exact yardage and have a less chance of putting an arrow in a bad place on a buck, or missing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sheesh, I've never used one! I miss just fine on my own. :mrgreen: 

Seriously, though, I've been thinking it's about time I got one also. Anybody have a recommendation for a cheapskate?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

"Need" is a pretty strong word. I believe that most people pick up archery to get closer to their game and to experience the challenge of outwitting an elusive quarry... but times have been changing and many feel they are "entitled" when they run across large animal to take a shot and had better "get one in him" cause they may miss that chance ... so they start flinging arrows without checking yardage first or without even having pins for the ranges they are shooting. 

I use a rangefinder so that I can be sure of a one shot ethical and quick kill (at least that is the goal) and feel that if I haven't practiced gauging distances well enough while in the pre-season to know and be able to judge general ranges, say to 40 or so, then I probably shouldn't be shooting a $15 arrow at an animal which should have more of my respect.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

+1. I've read alot of posts concerning missed shots. Some of which led to a few, very heated debates concerning who misses more-rifle hunters or archery hunters. I think that most of the misses are a direct result of not knowing the range. I too believe it all comes down to ethics and respect of the animal your hunting, and over all-just being responsible. I dont think that "guesstimating" is responsible hunting at all.
Everything that I've read talks about the need for a rangefinder. Every pro talks about the need of a rangefinder, no matter what. Use a rangefinder. Be sure of your shot, every shot, every time. I've been saving all my pennies and nickles to pick up a rangefinder. I wont hunt without one. I want to be sure on how far away the animal is so i dont wound it due to an inept guess of its distance. 
For me, its all about 'what would i want my kids to do?' Do i want my kids, guessing on how far away an animal is before pulling the "trigger"? Not really. 
So maybe I shouldnt do it either.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Kade, if you don't own a finder you can use mine this fall.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

K sounds good I hope to get one though.

Thanks


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I have found a range finder is 100% needed. It will help you place a good shot on a animal. Sometimes in a wooded environment its hard to judge yardage. With that said you can just buy the cheap Wal-Mart brand. No need in buying a couple 100 dollar one. I won’t go cheap on my trail cameras or arrow equipment and blind but a range finder is a place you could cut back on budget. Or buy a used one on KSL.COM


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cabela's had their VLR II Laser Rangefinder on sale in the store for $179 last night. I picked one up. It's on sale for $199 online. This one has the angle compensation so you can make the right choice if you've got an uphill or downhill shot. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am selling a rangefinder
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 82&cat=405


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Without reading any other replies-I give you mine....

I have a really nice Nikon rangefinder-bought it at Cabelas, it works very well.......at home.

I've used it maybe twice in the field-and that was to range a stump or other landmark.

Now to add to this, I exclusively hunt whitetails-from trees.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I love my rangefinder. It's great for practicing and helping you get an accurate idea of distances BEFORE you go in the field. If you're guessing wrong in practice, you'll definitely guess wrong at game time. If you plan on sitting up in a blind or a tree stand, a rangefinder is great because you can range several objects in the area at different distances so you're ready when the animal of your dreams comes walking in. The only time I've found my range finder to be un-useful is when I'm walking around in the thick cedars, oakies, etc. and your jumping an animal out of its bed.

Rangefinders are also a great thing for ML hunters...cause just sometimes that 125 yard shot is really closer to 300!


----------

